# Maryland/PA/DC & VA - DSH Kitten needs New Home!



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Alshin is a 4 1/2 month old stray foster kitten with us. He is Peach and Cream in colour with white paws and a white chest. He is FULL of personality and makes a good buddy to play with and to train. Needs to be brought up to date on vacs and needs to be neutered for adoption. Photos's availble, please email inquires and for further adoption information. Moving in 2 months and would like to see this guy settled in his forever home. 

[email protected]


----------



## SugarKitty (Jul 24, 2004)

Well I would adopt him if it weren't for my cat. My cat hates other cats, so it would just be miserable to him. You should try to sell your cat at grocery stores, or other stores. I hope that you have good luck with finding him an owner. It's so hard to give up your cat isn't it?
He sounds very cute! My cat is black, not like your cat that is orange and white.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Awww your kitty is a very cute medium hair, I love black cats. 

Alshin is not really mine, just a foster, and I tend not to get attached to them traditionally, if it was something too hard for me, I don't think I would be envovled in fostering any longer. 

Well let me know if you think of anyone else interested. 

Thanks!


----------

